# Best coffee for smallest kitchen... any suggestions?



## emiaj (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi People,

I came accross your forum just in time.... I was about to buy a B2C jura ENA micro 1.

I have a serious problem of space in my kitchen, but hate the idea of pods and capsules of course... I thought I knew.

Now, it is not easy. Size of machine matters, but also I was inclined to that kind of machine because avoiding the mess is also convenient in a small kitchen.

I like a good coffee though.

I would like your advise, now in stage two of my quest I am looking into La Pavoni Puccino. Beautifully small.... can I learn with it to make a good coffee and enjoy it until I have a larger kitchen and account to get my Londinium?

I was of course also looking at Silvia, that is until I saw the size of the Puccino. How do they compare? there is no much info on that La Pavoni.

Thanks very much,


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a La Pavoni Puccino PCL on ebay at the moment for £150 - it's an OK machine but it wont take you to espresso perfection, and I think the Silvia might have been a better choice.

You should look at the Gaggia Classic as well, it's cheaper and small so fits in most peoples kitchens. Coupled with a good grinder like the Iberital MC2 and some freshly roasted beans you have a nice setup.

Does it have to be espresso? If not consider a Aeropress or some kind of filter like a Chemex, really small footprint and good coffee. Paired with a Porlex hand grinder and fresh beans you can be making some very nice coffee, and it can all be stored in a cupboard if you need.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The la pavoni Puccino is a good little machine but not much better than the gaggia classic in terms of shot quality, however if a small foot print is what you are after, and your ultimate desire is to have an l1 then why not delve knot he world of la pavoni lever or gaggia 105 lever, plants f them available and absolutely beautiful in the kitchen. They take a little mastery to great fantastic espresso but are very capable LITTLE machines.


----------



## bash787 (Feb 2, 2011)

emiaj said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I came accross your forum just in time.... I was about to buy a B2C jura ENA micro 1.
> 
> ...


The Non micro version of the Jura is only an inch or 2 bigger, the ENA9 is a nice 'one touch' machine


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Something from isomac maybe? I like the pavoni lever idea though.

I was going to say Oscar until I realised it was small to me rather than small full stop.

Just looked at some pictures and think it probably does count as small


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oscar is small especially or a hx machine, pretty nice too


----------



## mkowalski (May 22, 2013)

faema legend! I want to get one haha


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

What the OP hasn't mentioned a grinder in the opening post.

To the OP, you really need to take into account that even a basic espresso machine like a gaggia classic needs a grinder to get the best out of it, you absolutely cannot use pre ground coffee from the shops!

As a result, you may find that even the smallest machine and grinder are too big for you. When I had a little gaggia and an mc2 it still took up a fair bit of space, especially once you worry about a knock out box, tamping mat and so on.

If space is literally at a premium, then a B2C may be the way forward


----------

